# Medical Problem to make resident visa



## john2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Medical Problem making resident visa*

Im really desperate about my problem regarding my medical problem,Im here in dubai for almost 1 year and still holding a visit visa though the company that i working right now willing to give a resident visa for me but i always refused and make alibis i never tell them that i had a previous syphilis(Primary Stage) and easily cured that time by penicillin 8 years ago.Since then i always check my VDRL/RPR test and it always negative.But my TPHA test will be positive forever(i know that- TPHA test will determined if you have past and previous syphilis, even im not contagious anymore or the bacteria is already been threated).And i dont have any other disease  coz i just check everything a month ago from HIV,Hepa B,C ,TB and any other STD.
My question is in Dubai, did they check the TPHA or just the VDRL for syphilis test?If i will get employment visa-barber or salon work i will be deported if they find out that i have a syphilis 8 years ago?(Deported cases=HIV,TB,Hepa B anc C) Is a syphilis included?
Please anybody can help me ,i dont know what to do, aside from every 2 months i need to renew my visit visa with my own expense coz i still want to work here and help my family back home-please anyone have idea about my problem........
please reply...................


----------



## john2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

hello anybody there..............................


----------



## john2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

*medical problem-dubai*

hello is anybody there can answer my post


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John, 
I dont believe Syphilis is deportable.
I think that you will need to undergo treatment to be able to continue staying here, if the test comes up as positive.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Mate, go to a medical centre and ask. We are not doctors.


----------



## dubairecruiter (Nov 24, 2008)

*Your post about TPHA*

Hi - I read your posted note about the syphilis test - did you get a response? I have the same query - I had primary a few years ago, I was treated immediately etc and am now ok. But I share your concern about whether it will show up in my UAE residency blood tests. 

Cheers!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubairecruiter said:


> Hi - I read your posted note about the syphilis test - did you get a response? I have the same query - I had primary a few years ago, I was treated immediately etc and am now ok. But I share your concern about whether it will show up in my UAE residency blood tests.
> 
> Cheers!


Doubt he will reply, probably long gone.

Alli on the site has a friend called Heather who may be able to help you though...


----------



## dubairecruiter (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much - that's really kind! How would I get in touch with Heather? 

Cheers!


----------

